# banded pigeon found



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

caught him today, has a band that reads "AU" with "MAL" underneath, then 2002 968

so altogether it looks like this, kind of, but you get the jist. i'm gonna post on 911 also..

AU 2002 968
MAL

also, the LAST 2 in 2002 is a bit fuzzy, so it COULD be another number, but mostly lo0ks like a 2


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

oh, iguess i cant post on 911 because i am not a member, can someone that is a member post and check on there for this guy? he looks like a regular pigeon except the beak is a bit shorter, the cere is further down the beak, and from beak to forehead is flat instead of from beak to face, then curving up to forehead and around to back of head.
do racing pigeons look a bit different?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, they're different--they've usually got a much larger air scoop intake for the supercharger.

AND for the magnetic geopositional satellite device.

But you don't need to be a member of 911PigeonAlert to fill out a report form.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

xxmoxiexx said:


> oh, iguess i cant post on 911 because i am not a member, can someone that is a member post and check on there for this guy? he looks like a regular pigeon except the beak is a bit shorter, the cere is further down the beak, and from beak to forehead is flat instead of from beak to face, then curving up to forehead and around to back of head.
> do racing pigeons look a bit different?


You can post it on 911, but I can give you the info here if you want me to. I'll go get it and be right back.............

This is the club that the bird is from. Don't know how far you are from Medford........That might be a 2007 bird. I see you are VERY close to Medford....

Club Name : MALDEN VETERANS HOMING 
Club Code : MAL 
Club Secretary : JOEL AMADEO 
City : MEDFORD 
State : MA 
Phone No. : 781-395-0937 
Email Address : [email protected]


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Here's the report form link:

http://www.teranetsystems.com/911PAContact/

Pidgey


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

oh! i did just post on there, and i followed the link for the american racing pigeon union, and followed the instructions and found that exact place!, and just called the place in Medford, no one is there though, so i just left a message!
thanks you guys! i guess i spoke too soon, saying i couldnt find where he was, i posted on 911 too, but i'll wait for them to call back first... or should i just let him go? That site says usually you can just let them go? he was hanging with the ferals for a bit.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

xxmoxiexx said:


> oh! i did just post on there, and i followed the link for the american racing pigeon union, and followed the instructions and found that exact place!, and just called the place in Medford, no one is there though, so i just left a message!
> thanks you guys! i guess i spoke too soon, saying i couldnt find where he was, i posted on 911 too, but i'll wait for them to call back first... or should i just let him go? That site says usually you can just let them go? he was hanging with the ferals for a bit.


No, don't let him go until you hear from the owner. If the bird is close to home, the owner may just come get the bird, take it home and start all over again. What kind of shape is the bird in? Thin? Dirty? Could have been missing for a day or a week or a month. Who knows??


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just got you put into the 911 database. You should get an email from me anytime.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Did you get my email from 911 yet? It was returned to me, but said, "temporarily deferred" which means you should get it some time or other......


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Renee, do you think it is a racing bird? if so, i heard and read that if a racer doesnt make it home, and is returned like this, lost and found, the owner will kill it because it isnt a good racer and doesnt want it to breed with the other racers?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

xxmoxiexx said:


> Renee, do you think it is a racing bird? if so, i heard and read that if a racer doesnt make it home, and is returned like this, lost and found, the owner will kill it because it isnt a good racer and doesnt want it to breed with the other racers?


Yes, it is a racer. I will not tell you that this doesn't happen, because it does, but rarely......the best thing to do is call the owner, tell him about the bird and see what he says. If he's willing to come and get it, then there's no need to be worried about anything bad happening to the bird. If he says, turn it loose and let it come home or if he says flat out he doesn't want the bird back, then make sure he knows that you will give it a home or find a home for it. 
Here's my take.........if it's a 2002 bird, it should be able to find it's way home, providing it's not 100's of miles away. If it's a 2007 bird, I wouldn't be comfortable turning it loose to go home.......especially if it's, say, 30, 40 or more miles from home. 
Just make sure when you speak to the owner, he knows right away that you are willing to keep the bird. That gives him an out if he really doesn't want the bird back.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Would you like for me to call the club and talk to the owner? I will, but I will need your information to give them if they want to retrieve the bird. Name and phone number. You can PM me if you want.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Renee, I called and left a message, and emailed, no reply. I will be gone this weekend, my roommate will be watching the bird. Just giving it clean water and food every day. 
Tell them I live in Chelsea, will be back Monday, but if they want to pick it up sooner, call my roommate, 617 889 1916. Leave message if no ones here. 
And tell them I will keep the bird, so if they dont want it, we can find a home for it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

xxmoxiexx said:


> Renee, I called and left a message, and emailed, no reply. I will be gone this weekend, my roommate will be watching the bird. Just giving it clean water and food every day.
> Tell them I live in Chelsea, will be back Monday, but if they want to pick it up sooner, call my roommate, 617 889 1916. Leave message if no ones here.
> And tell them I will keep the bird, so if they dont want it, we can find a home for it.


If you don't hear anything, then try them again Monday. We've got a stray bird here in VA. I called the owner last week. No reply. I figured he wasn't interested. Told the guy who has the bird he could keep it. The owner called me yesterday. He was out of town and just got in and checked his messages. So, give it another try if you don't hear. After that..........forget about it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Moxie........did you ever hear from the owner of this bird? I was going through my files on 911 trying to update. If you didn't, let me know so I can close the case. Thanks


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi Renee, 
I have contacted them by phone and email, many many MANY times, and they have not called or emailed back. Dont know what to do. A racer that got lost, confused, or just wanted a quick snack, didnt make it home, so I dont think they want back a racer that didnt RACE home in time. I watched him for a few hours, off and on, before i grabbed him up. I fed the pijjies, released 1 pigeon, and caught 2 more canker pijjies, and all the while the banded pigeon was still there, even after the food was gone. A while back there was an all white racer or homer with a band by my house. He/she wouldnt join the feral flock, came down for food when the others were gone, was thin looking, acted very hungry/thirsty, and wouldnt be caught, no matter what. I ended up scaring it away by trying to catch it, and it landed on a roof of a taller building, no way for me to get up there. Next morning it was gone, where, dont know. But i was worried about this white bird being seen by the very hungry hawk living here at the time.
So, I left a message with the club, saying i9f you dont want the bird, let me know, and I will keep it or find a new home for it (I cant keep it, but said so just to let them know a new home would be found for him.)
Renee, maybe you could try to call them? I'm just afraid they dont want him, and will PTS if he came home, as he is more of a wanderer than a racer obviously. So, by me saying i'll keep him, maybe they just think i'll keep him without them calling me, because I said I would. ???????????????????
Thanks Renee, didnt know if I should post on 911 too, so let me know what the next step is in this situation.
He/she is a GORGEOUS bird, very healthy, big too.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

xxmoxiexx said:


> Hi Renee,
> I have contacted them by phone and email, many many MANY times, and they have not called or emailed back. Dont know what to do. A racer that got lost, confused, or just wanted a quick snack, didnt make it home, so I dont think they want back a racer that didnt RACE home in time. I watched him for a few hours, off and on, before i grabbed him up. I fed the pijjies, released 1 pigeon, and caught 2 more canker pijjies, and all the while the banded pigeon was still there, even after the food was gone. A while back there was an all white racer or homer with a band by my house. He/she wouldnt join the feral flock, came down for food when the others were gone, was thin looking, acted very hungry/thirsty, and wouldnt be caught, no matter what. I ended up scaring it away by trying to catch it, and it landed on a roof of a taller building, no way for me to get up there. Next morning it was gone, where, dont know. But i was worried about this white bird being seen by the very hungry hawk living here at the time.
> So, I left a message with the club, saying i9f you dont want the bird, let me know, and I will keep it or find a new home for it (I cant keep it, but said so just to let them know a new home would be found for him.)
> Renee, maybe you could try to call them? I'm just afraid they dont want him, and will PTS if he came home, as he is more of a wanderer than a racer obviously. So, by me saying i'll keep him, maybe they just think i'll keep him without them calling me, because I said I would. ???????????????????
> ...


Moxie, when we get an owner that absolutely will not respond, we don't press the issue......not as far as picking up the bird. If they don't care enough to come get the bird or AT LEAST call you back, then it's probably not safe for the bird to even go back home. So, at this point, just drop it from your end. I'll make sure that the AU knows that no one contacted you after numerous tries and let them handle it. 
Can you find a home for the bird or do you need some help from me? Just let me know,....I'll do what I can. 
Thanks for taking in this little guy. 
I'll make a note in the file on 911 and close the case, so you don't need to worry about that.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

who is the AU? the club? So I should stop calling them? I've called every other day, and left a few messages the first day, and more since, and emails. every time with my number, address, and email.
Yes, if you could find a home for him, that would be great! You have your contacts with more pigeon people, so I assume you would be able to find a better home than I could. Does this happen alot?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

xxmoxiexx said:


> who is the AU? the club? So I should stop calling them? I've called every other day, and left a few messages the first day, and more since, and emails. every time with my number, address, and email.
> Yes, if you could find a home for him, that would be great! You have your contacts with more pigeon people, so I assume you would be able to find a better home than I could. Does this happen alot?


The AU is the national organization that this club is a member of. When we get non responsive members, the AU can contact them and see what the problem is. I'll look to see who I can find that might take the bird. If you know of anyone, then that's ok too. As of now, the bird doesn't have an "official" owner, so anyone that can give it a good home can do so. 
You might even post it in the adoptions section if you want to. Pics always help.


----------

